# Cpu Usage Randomly Hits 100%



## Ray AP19 (Jun 14, 2011)

It seems to happen for no reason at all, occurring when I'm in the middle of watching a video, browsing the web, etc.

Prior to finding this message board, I had used AVG anti-virus (previously Symantec) to scan my computer, and while Symantec used to find infections every now and then (and would immediately delete them), AVG has found none. I stopped using Symantec because almost every time the program opened for a daily scheduled scan, the CPU Usage would spike and it would slow down the computer to the point of even being able to run the scan at all.

I downloaded the free version of Malwarebytes and immediately ran a full scan. The program found, quarantined and deleted 6 infections. I allowed the program to restart the computer and after doing so, I began to use it as I normally do (surf the internet, watch videos, etc). Everything seemed to be going smoothly, and I thought I had found a solution, until about 10 minutes later and things began to act up again. At one point, my Task Manager "Processes" list looked like this:










Now I don't know everything about computers, but I was under the impression that Windows Explorer (i.e., folders, taskbar and desktop) generally should NEVER be that high. The same thing happens sometimes with the Task Manager itself, Firefox, and some Processes whose nature and purpose I'm completely unaware of, such as "svchost" and "System" (described as "NT Kernel & System). 

There appears to be some connection between streaming video and the high CPU Usage, but it doesn't happen only when I try to watch streaming video (although it definitely happens every time I watch a video-- so the high CPU Usage isn't always due to streaming video, but streaming video always causes high CPU Usage).

Sometimes the CPU is able to handle multiple processes at once without so much as a slight hitch, and other times, I can't even watch a 720p HD video in VLC Media Player without the picture skipping and freezing. 

I'm running a Dell Precision M6400 with an Intel Core 2 Duo processor and 16 GB of RAM. The reason I purchased such a large amount of RAM was so that the computer could run faster, but now having learned that RAM has almost no direct correlation with processor/CPU power, what can I do to eliminate these spikes?

Thank you.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Very unusual to see Explorer.exe use 82% CPU continuously.

Remove AVG - http://www.avg.com/us-en/utilities

Reboot upon completion. Install MSE - http://www.microsoft.com/security/pc-security/mse.aspx

Check with Resource Monitor - see what additional detailed info says about Explorer - 
START | type *perfmon /res*

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Ray AP19 (Jun 14, 2011)

I tried installing MSE, but I was unable to do so. I took all the actions suggested on this page:

I can't install Microsoft Security Essentials

But still no luck. Anything else you would recommend trying?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I suggest that you have your system reviewed by a Security Analyst.

Please follow these steps - NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Ray AP19 (Jun 14, 2011)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> I suggest that you have your system reviewed by a Security Analyst.
> 
> ...


I want to do this, but I have no way of backing up my files. I have around 800 GB of data I can't afford to lose, but the only external hard drives I have are also filled with files I can't delete.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

If the files are that valuable, I would suggest that you purchase another external HDD and back them up before its too late.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Ray AP19 (Jun 14, 2011)

One quick question-- I still have the Windows 7 installation CD. Would it be possible for me to backup everything on my internal hard drives, do a total wipe of the entire system, and then re-install the OS? Would that solve my problem?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, if you have >1 physical internal HDD.

I suggest that you disconnect the 2nd HDD during Windows reinstall.

Please note - there are no guarantees in life, but reinstall the way I would go.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Ray AP19 (Jun 14, 2011)

Okay... what would be the best way to go about doing that?


----------



## Nirmal.Rajmohan (Jul 1, 2011)

You need to open your CPU tower and unplug the HDD which contains important data, then go ahead and format your computer and install Windows 7 on it. Install a good security software then connect previously disconnected HDD. Make sure to run a full HDD scan before accessing any files from that HDD.


----------



## Ray AP19 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have to physically open the computer? How difficult a process would that be for the average user?


----------



## Ray AP19 (Jun 14, 2011)

And if I were able to backup all my files to an external HDD, would I even have to disconnect the internal HDD first?


----------



## Ray AP19 (Jun 14, 2011)

BUMP, please


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, the case must be opened. Discnnect the cable to the slave HDD.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNOnBmMK2Ic]


----------

